# Forum Donations Page



## PDX_Doug

Gosh, this seems a little awkward, but people have been asking, so...

For anyone that may be interested, the Outbackers.com Forum Donation page is again operational in the 'Announcements - Updates' area.

Outbackers.com has always been a free site to its members and guests, and - at least as long as I have anything to say about it - will continue to be so. That said, to those that have the desire to provide financial support, your donations will be greatly appreciated, and always welcome.

I would also like to take this opportunity to say _Thank you_ to each and every one of you. Your support and faith during this time of transition has touched me and my family deeply. You guys really are the greatest!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Gosh, this seems a little awkward, but people have been asking, so...
> 
> For anyone that may be interested, the Outbackers.com Forum Donation page is again operational in the 'Announcements - Updates' area.
> 
> Outbackers.com has always been a free site to its members and guests, and - at least as long as I have anything to say about it - will continue to be so. That said, to those that have the desire to provide financial support, your donations will be greatly appreciated, and always welcome.
> 
> I would also like to take this opportunity to say _Thank you_ to each and every one of you. Your support and faith during this time of transition has touched me and my family deeply. You guys really are the greatest!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Thanks Doug! I intended on keeping my Outbackers Contributor status current!


----------



## ARzark

Thanks again Doug for everything you are doing








I just made my donation to this wonderful forum!


----------



## Not Yet

egregg57 said:


> Gosh, this seems a little awkward, but people have been asking, so...
> 
> For anyone that may be interested, the Outbackers.com Forum Donation page is again operational in the 'Announcements - Updates' area.
> 
> Outbackers.com has always been a free site to its members and guests, and - at least as long as I have anything to say about it - will continue to be so. That said, to those that have the desire to provide financial support, your donations will be greatly appreciated, and always welcome.
> 
> I would also like to take this opportunity to say _Thank you_ to each and every one of you. Your support and faith during this time of transition has touched me and my family deeply. You guys really are the greatest!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Thanks Doug! I intended on keeping my Outbackers Contributor status current!
[/quote]

Right behind you...


----------



## RizFam

Done








Thanks Doug









Tami


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Done!


----------



## California Jim

Done and done again.

Thanks Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Done!
Thanks, Doug!!!!
btw, I'm still waiting for that call....I *KNOW* you must need some kind of help with this new baby!!!!















Doug, look again! Those are NOT gold bullion bars...those are 2x4s at the ready!!







[inside joke, folks]


----------



## mswalt

> Done!
> Thanks, Doug!!!!


Mark


----------



## skippershe

Done!









Thank you Doug, we're behind you 100%!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Way to go Doug! Thanks for keeping the place alive!


----------



## 2500Ram

Done and thanks for everything Doug









And just to make things easier here is the link.

Bill.


----------



## Darj

1st time contributing and it was an easy process. Thanks for the forum


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, count us in too. You're doing great Doug. Jodi and Dean


----------



## jlbabb28

Hey I still don't have many blue things but at least it says something next to my name, CONTRIBUTOR!

Jeff


----------



## goneflyfishin

Hey Doug!

We're in too, even though we are very new!! But a good reason to love this website & the work you all are doing!
Keep up the great work!
Thanks!









Tammy


----------



## toolaidback

There you go Doug, easy process too!!








Scott


----------



## andrhuxl

Very easy, keep up the good work Doug.


----------



## HTQM

Doug,

Just contributed, very easy (thanks for the link in the thread Bill).

Been trying to do that for a while but some things I can''t get to work, donations, chat room and such. Figured it was my "technological challenged" persona as my DD says(she has to fix my cell phone at least once a week).

I really enjoy being a part of the best web site on the net. A truely fantastic extended family.

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## Lund1700

HTQM said:


> Doug,
> 
> Just contributed, very easy (thanks for the link in the thread Bill).
> 
> Been trying to do that for a while but some things I can''t get to work, donations, chat room and such. Figured it was my "technological challenged" persona as my DD says(she has to fix my cell phone at least once a week).
> 
> I really enjoy being a part of the best web site on the net. A truely fantastic extended family.
> 
> Happy Camping
> Dave


DOUG

Thankyou for this site. We are new to Rving and have learned alot in a few weeks that we have been surfing THIS GREAT SITE. Most of all the people who belong to OUTBACKERS really make you feel welcomed. We cannot wait to pickup our 27rsds so we can join in the rallies.

Greg


----------



## PDX_Doug

And a heartfelt *"Thank you!"* in return. To all of you! The donations certainly help keep things running smoothly, but it is the great - and supportive - membership that makes Outbackers worth coming back to day after day!

You guys are the best!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

enroute to pay pal to donate again......thanks for the reminder Gilligan







, er Doug!


----------



## H2oSprayer

It looks like there has been an influx of new members. I just wanted to remind everyone that it is with our help that this great forum continues. If you feel that you have been helped by this forum, please help to make sure that it continues.

Thanks again to Vern, PDX Doug and all of the moderators that keep great forum running smoothly each and every day.

Click here for the Forum Donation page


----------



## bradnbecca

donation sent.

thanks for this site- what a great place!!


----------



## battalionchief3

Done. I sure do love paypal.


----------



## mollyp

Bumping this up for all the new members. I've been away for a while and didn't realize how much I enjoyed being a small part of this site. Just made another contribution for everyone's great work.

Thanks again Doug, Vern and Mods

Wendy & Dan


----------



## GarethsDad

Thanks for having answers for our problems, for knowing what will work, how it should work and for doing it so that we can learn from your mistakes. Thank you Outbackers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Gosh, this seems a little awkward, but people have been asking, so...
> 
> For anyone that may be interested, the Outbackers.com Forum Donation page is again operational in the 'Announcements - Updates' area.
> 
> Outbackers.com has always been a free site to its members and guests, and - at least as long as I have anything to say about it - will continue to be so. That said, to those that have the desire to provide financial support, your donations will be greatly appreciated, and always welcome.
> 
> I would also like to take this opportunity to say _Thank you_ to each and every one of you. Your support and faith during this time of transition has touched me and my family deeply. You guys really are the greatest!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Thanks Doug! I intended on keeping my Outbackers Contributor status current!
[/quote]

Right behind you...
[/quote]
x3


----------



## happycampers

Hi









I just give my donation, but Im not getting outbacker contributor under my name. Does it take a while 
or did I do something wrong









Rachelle


----------



## PDX_Doug

happycampers said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just give my donation, but Im not getting outbacker contributor under my name. Does it take a while
> or did I do something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle


Hi Rachelle,

Nope, you did nothing wrong! The change has to be added manually, and I just have not had the chance to get to them yet today. Will get all caught up today.









And BTW, thank you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Pakeboy2

We just made a donation also...thanx alot for all the insight and very helpful information...


----------



## Dean_P

donation is on the way


----------



## Morgueman

Thanks to everyone for making this the best website I've ever participated in.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Once again, it's that time of the year for us, how about you? Thanks for keeping this a safe and friendly place!!


----------



## Sayonara

I made my donation!! Well worth it for such a great place with great people.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

did it again a couple weeks ago! c'mon everyone! let's give our leader of the pack a little financial aid to help with costs to keep the family together! Thanks again Doug, if it wasn't for this forum I'd never have stuff waiting to be done, closets needing cleaned out, dogs needing grooming, groceries needing bought, and I'd see my nieghbors more!


----------



## Sayonara

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did it again a couple weeks ago! c'mon everyone! let's give our leader of the pack a little financial aid to help with costs to keep the family together! Thanks again Doug, if it wasn't for this forum I'd never have stuff waiting to be done, closets needing cleaned out, dogs needing grooming, groceries needing bought, and I'd see my nieghbors more!


I have no idea what your talking about........


----------



## RizFam

Morgueman said:


> Thanks to everyone for making this the best website I've ever participated in.


Now that is music to my ears ....


----------



## ntputter17

RizFam said:


> Thanks to everyone for making this the best website I've ever participated in.


Now that is music to my ears ....








[/quote]
I think of it as money well spent.....great site, great folks and great info. Now if I can just figure out how to get the "Newbie" moniker changed......
Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## skippershe

ntputter17 said:


> Thanks to everyone for making this the best website I've ever participated in.


Now that is music to my ears ....








[/quote]
I think of it as money well spent.....great site, great folks and great info. Now if I can just figure out how to get the "Newbie" moniker changed......
Thanks,

Kirk
[/quote]
If you made a donation to the site, your newbie status will change to Outbackers Contributor...usually within a day or so


----------

